# 9115?!?  A new challenge!



## Tazguy37 (Jun 28, 2005)

There are 9115 unanswered posts (and counting)!  As a group, I think we should try to set a goal to get that down to.  Anybody else have any thoughts on this?  Yeah, it might be impossible, but I think we should try to see if it can be done.  There is *so much* brain power here on this site, I bet you it can be!!


----------



## BJungheim (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll start by removing this one from the list!

J/K but I'm going through the unanswered list right now and seeing if there's anything at all I am able to answer.


----------



## litrelord (Jun 29, 2005)

I must admit I tend to look at unanswered posts when looking through.  Of course if we all did that and a question wasn't answered as best it could then no-one else would look at it again to see the problem still existed.

I took a look at the unanswered excel questions just now and it definitely needs some culling.  The last post was made on 14th Jan 2002 so it seems a little pointless answering it now.  And also a little pointless keeping it since there's no answer should anyone search for the same thing.

Nick


----------



## malcom (Jul 22, 2005)

how about setting time for post to delete itself when left unanswered for about.. say, a month.. i mean, after 1 month, if the post wasnt answered, mrexcel will send an email to the one who posted it that he needs to confirm to have it still posted.. else, if no confirmation after a week, it will be removed. because i believe its possible that even the one who posted it doesnt care about it anymore.. so, its useless having it posted... if this push thru, den, we may aim to answer all the posts..


----------



## erik.van.geit (Aug 14, 2005)

Good ideas here !

a little count
total posts: 156192
unanswered: 9608
about 6%

is that much ?

an idea about unanswered newbie-questions some months ago
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=137733

kind regards,
Erik


----------



## Tazguy37 (Oct 25, 2005)

erik.van.geit said:
			
		

> a little count
> total posts: 156192
> unanswered: 9608
> about 6%
> ...



You be the judge (some statistics here).


----------



## tactps (Oct 25, 2005)

I agree with everything so far - but offer a different perspective. Note - This is supposed to be constructive criticism, not a stab at anything:

We should also look at improving the level of questions posted.

From what I have seen, often posts remain unanswered because people can't understand the question, so we leave it for others (I am guilty as charged on this!).

Perhaps OP's should be directed on "how to post". I know that there is a sticky for this - perhaps this could be made a little more obvious on registration (force the new user to read it). Also the HTML Maker should be more obvious than it is.

One solution may be to email these important stickys on registration.

Note - it is a while since I joined, so I'm just commenting from what I remember, and the numerous confusing posts, coupled with the question "How do I post my worksheet?" that most new users ask.


----------



## Smitty (Oct 25, 2005)

> You be the judge (some statistics here ).


Hmmm...Actual statistics, or "Actual Totals" * Error % in order to inspire unrealistic fears?

I'll give you at least 1 statistical certainty: probablilty that you will be hung up on if I answer and you don't speak after 2 seconds-->100%.

OK, certainty #2: probability that I'll answer the phone at home (on a weekend or any other time)-->0%.

If it's that important, leave a message and I'll call back.  Of course, I don't know how to check my messages at home.   Only the wife knows that (and I conveniently refuse to learn!)

My point is that unanswered posts do provide some food for thought on rainy days and I always try to get to one if I see it, but it's also incumbent upon the OP to *BUMP* a post if they feel left out.

As for folks who get "scared off" by a perceived lack of response, well, it's still up to them to ask why...

We all know that we try our best to do what we can, but that's got to be reciprocal (and descriptive, unlike those "didn't work" responses).

My 2.

Smitty


----------



## Tazguy37 (Oct 26, 2005)

Tazguy37 said:
			
		

> erik.van.geit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, Smitty, I was trying (since this is the lounge) to post something that was a little on the lighter side.



			
				pennysaver said:
			
		

> As for folks who get "scared off" by a perceived lack of response, well, it's still up to them to ask why...
> 
> We all know that we try our best to do what we can, but that's got to be reciprocal (and descriptive, unlike those "didn't work" responses).



I do agree with what you're saying, though.... 100%


----------



## tactps (Oct 26, 2005)

> I do agree with what you're saying, though.... 100%



Taz, did you use a formula or VBA to calculate this?


----------



## Tazguy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Both!


----------

